# Prime now tips??



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Prime Now drivers--have you seen a change in your tips the last 3 days? For 3 days straight my tips are about 40% lower (avg per delivery) than what they typically are. I'm wondering if maybe the amount that Amazon suggests to tip has changed? Or just a fluke? Or something else?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm out of state for a week, when I get back I'll take a look.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

No difference for me. $99 / 8 hrs / ~20 drops this Sunday.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

sofla11 said:


> Prime Now drivers--have you seen a change in your tips the last 3 days? For 3 days straight my tips are about 40% lower (avg per delivery) than what they typically are. I'm wondering if maybe the amount that Amazon suggests to tip has changed? Or just a fluke? Or something else?


You probably forget to put make up that day! lol


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

sofla11 said:


> Prime Now drivers--have you seen a change in your tips the last 3 days? For 3 days straight my tips are about 40% lower (avg per delivery) than what they typically are. I'm wondering if maybe the amount that Amazon suggests to tip has changed? Or just a fluke? Or something else?


Tip suggestion is still same in the app. I'll post back with my tips from today when I get them but I had 1 block that I only did 1 hour deliveries, I had 4 of them.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

FlexDriver said:


> You probably forget to put make up that day! lol


Hahaha I don't wear makeup for this job ever. I see these girls in their heels and dresses trying to look all cute. Whatever. I'm not carrying 10 cases of water in Miami heat like that!

As far as I have observed, the customer tips when they order, and would have to go in to change it if they really had a problem with your service or really liked your makeup.

It seems it was just those 3 days as tips have picked back up for me usually in the $4 to 6 per stop range. I have had some off days around $3 per stop but this was the first time it was 3 days in a row.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

sofla11 said:


> Hahaha I don't wear makeup for this job ever. I see these girls in their heels and dresses trying to look all cute. Whatever. I'm not carrying 10 cases of water in Miami heat like that!
> 
> As far as I have observed, the customer tips when they order, and would have to go in to change it if they really had a problem with your service or really liked your makeup.
> 
> It seems it was just those 3 days as tips have picked back up for me usually in the $4 to 6 per stop range. I have had some off days around $3 per stop but this was the first time it was 3 days in a row.


What bothers me is the girls who dress like that always suck up at the fulfillment center and get easy routes.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> What bothers me is the girls who dress like that always suck up at the fulfillment center and get easy routes.


I don't know if that happens here, I don't really pay attention to that. Although I imagine it's different if you're doing .com orders and just getting paid straight hourly. For Prime Now, people want bigger routes for more tips.


----------

